# NSW Windamere wrap Sept '12



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

the inaugural kayak fishos gathering at lake windamere has come and gone this past september weekend , with 22 kayak fisherman having attended . among the men to brave the dam were kudu , pescado , headoffatness and ofcourse myself . the nights were chilly , though the temeratures were softened somewhat by consumption of various alchohols and tall stories . the days were glorious with clear blue skies , though windy from all directions at times :? some good goldens were caught ( and lost ) although im not sure of size and numbers caught by pescado and headoffatness as they had headed home by the time i returned from lunch on sunday 









things were fairly slow for most of us but the quality of goldens on offer overall made up for the tough fishing with only 2 angler's scoring a donut for the entire trip . i arrived at dawn on saturday morning to find everything frosty and nobody willing to leave their warm beds . not to be deterred by the cold and the shrinking of vital organs i launched into the mist trolling a tn60 along a weed fringed bank but it wasnt unitl the sun was high that i found a willing opponent who burried me in the weed and added my lure to its collection . that was as good as my morning session got and eventually i made my way back to camp to regroup 









the camp was abuzz with tales of some goldens caught in the high 50's but no 60's yet . and that was how it was to stay for the rest of the weekend  my afternoon session started with a bang . a few casts of the sb saw a small golden around the 40-45 cm mark hit and hookup right at the yak , as i reached for the net the poor thing got engulfed by a big cod right beside me :shock: a couple of head shakes and they were both gone just as quickly ! it was an awesome thing to see and one i'm unlikely to ever forget .









a few casts later , this time burning a tn60 accross the top of the weed , it got crunched and a great tussle ensued . best fighting golden ive caught to date but the 6lb braid /leader was up to the task and my first golden was netted . at 51cm it was enough to put a smile on my dial ( trust me im always smiling in the pics ;-) )

















sunday morning proved fruitless for a few of us so we headed into kandos pub for a counter lunches , the sizes of which could have fed everyone at camp . we decided to do some recon on other spots there and headed back to camp mid afternoon at which time the wind hand picked up . it was blowing just right for me to fish the opposite bank so i headed off and found a nice wind lane to fish and a few casts in got a solid hookup on hopping the jackall . this was the result , one of the fattest goldens ive laid eyes on 

























at 545 mm it was a mere 5mm improvement on my pb but it would have smashed my old mark weight wise 8) that pig was excactly what i was hoping for from this trip and with it i headed back to the camp , only a 20 minute session but a very satisfying one at that . not the biggest caught for the weekend but i couldnt care less  a huge gathering and next year promises to be even bigger 8)


----------



## headoffatness (Jan 7, 2010)

Brez that is an absolute porker of a fish! well done


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Fat natives are the best, well done guys


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great fish. Awesome.


----------



## hobienewbie (Jun 2, 2009)

Whilst it was doughnuts for me, I had a good time and will be only to keen to go again next time.
Thanks for organising it Brez.
Adam


----------



## maca1957 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great report.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Great report mate and beautiful fat GPs.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Brez, those goldens are in prime condition mate. We had similar success except our fish were smaller and we didn't get as many :? .

Serious struggle town for me. Felt a bit like that trip to burril we did a few years ago where i couldnt raise a damn scale the whole weekend. It was like that. Pegging jackalls into the fishiest looking corners for nada. Spinnerbaits, plastics, hardbodies...nada. I got one mid 40's fish on sat but a donut on sunday. Luke didnt get a touch on saturday (except for around the fire that night from brez) but got one on sunday. That was pretty awesome seeing him get his first golden ever after a day and a half of trying.

Anyways, was great to get out and fish an iconic piece of water like Windamere and to meet some new yakkers. Great bunch of blokes. Im keen to head back there and even the score once the water temps rise a little and ive got some mojo back!

Once again, big ups for the organising mate. Till next time..


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheers guys , the quality of goldens there is just incredible 8) next year I'm thinking about organising it a little later into spring , it was pretty chilly outside of daylight hours ! Can't wait to get back but I've got some time to kill round Canberra first ;-)


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

kritz said:


> They are some fat fish. Do they fight hard compared to a bass?


In short no but I guess it depends on the yella ! The first one I got fought pretty well on the bream gear 2-4 kg 6/6 lb lines compared to the pig which didn't do much on the bass gear and it was pretty lazy :lol:


----------

